# Is this someone on this forum....



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Looks like something I would do, is this anyone here LMAO.... :lol:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=867655936597342


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Looks like the bull isn't the only one with a big set....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Unsecured load violation?? Maybe he should have thrown a ratchet strap or chain over his back....

Oh, thats right. He had a halter on the thing and he had it tied off to the back seat...


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm a proud okie, however mine ain't nowhere that big.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have done that with baby calves a time or two.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> Unsecured load violation?? Maybe he should have thrown a ratchet strap or chain over his back....
> Oh, thats right. He had a halter on the thing and he had it tied off to the back seat...


Lol....y'all got a "sticker" for that up in PA?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nope, don't think there's a sticker for that Dawg! LOL


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't know what would happen to you if you did that here in PA....I am sure it wouldn't be pretty though once you got the ticket.

I remember the time some of my Holstein steers got out and were across the road on the neighbors lawn. The cops were there and they looked like they were scared to death. They were out of their cars and standing by them, but that's as far as they would go. When I showed up they looked at me and said "you want me to close the road?" I said yup and off they went. They sat at each end of the road and kept traffic off it while I put the steers back in....I guess they don't get livestock training at the police academy...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My uncle had beef cows at my grandmas farm with the old shoestring fence so they where always out . We lived just across the creek so we always got the call my uncle lived 20 minutes away. So dad and I go over one night there is a cow in fenced in garden next door. So the young rookie cops asked my dad what's you going to do with a irritated voice so my dad snaps back give me your gun it's not my steer. This young guys stammers we can't do that that was so funny.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I don't know what would happen to you if you did that here in PA....I am sure it wouldn't be pretty though once you got the ticket.
> 
> I remember the time some of my Holstein steers got out and were across the road on the neighbors lawn. The cops were there and they looked like they were scared to death. They were out of their cars and standing by them, but that's as far as they would go. When I showed up they looked at me and said "you want me to close the road?" I said yup and off they went. They sat at each end of the road and kept traffic off it while I put the steers back in....I guess they don't get livestock training at the police academy...


No, generally not.

I suggested such when I was in the police academy, but they never did it. It wasn't so bad when we had mostly rural locals who ended up as sheriff's deputies back in the old days-- they knew what to do mostly from grandpa's farm when they were kids, or working for the neighbors as teens, or just being around someone who had livestock...

Nowdays with the wide-eyed city slickers who end up as deputies coming out here from the burb 3/4 of the county when they get a call out here, they're more of a nuisance than help. Had a calf get under the fence one day and my brother and I were working it back toward my old man's driveway (which is long and fence on both sides, run the calf up the drive and behind the house, open the gate, and right back into the pasture). Stupid deputy turned on the lights and siren and was zipping around like a fly on sh!t and just scared the crap out of the calf and had it running all over the place-- totally broke and ran. I finally had to tell her what she should do to actually help us...

One day I was coming back from school or someplace and saw the neighbor's entire herd had gotten out on the road-- gate latch had busted or someone opened it (kids screwing around probly) and they just roamed out onto the roadsides to enjoy all that beautiful spring ryegrass growing on the roadsides... I stopped and flipped my four ways on, and with a little gentle working by myself, got them all to turn back and go into the yard of the old house site where the gate was, and coaxed them back into the pasture, and closed the gate for him.

Our county does have a "cow cop" deputy now, who runs around in a big pickup pulling a gooseneck trailer with a horse in it... IF he gets there and nobody's around, he'll run 'em in or rope 'em and drag em back... but if you have cattle getting out a few times a year, after a warning or two he'll rope em and drag em into the trailer, and you have to PAY to get them back...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That reminds me of a story dad used to tell when he work as cow foreman for Warren Livestock near Cheyenne. There was a cow that got thru the fence on the airbase. Well after I think him almost having to sign his life away just to get on base he got his horse out to rope the ole cow, and some airman thought he would help by step out in front of that cow; she motored right over him and left him in her dust. I bet that was the last time he step in front of a cow.


----------

